
Pixar Online Library - shocks
http://graphics.pixar.com/library/
======
lifeisstillgood
I'm loving Ed Catmull's book Creativity Inc at the moment, but I do tend to
forget he is PhD in Computer Science who _invented_ texture mapping. The
articles are really over my head too.

It is worth noting that Catmull attributes their original publish everything
attitude (against an industry standard for trade secrets) as formative in
acquiring the talent and industry came early on.

~~~
Keyframe
Indeed, however Pixar's track record on wage fixing[1] and patent trolling[2]
isn't all that great.

[1] [http://www.cartoonbrew.com/artist-rights/ed-catmull-on-
wage-...](http://www.cartoonbrew.com/artist-rights/ed-catmull-on-wage-fixing-
i-dont-apologize-for-this-105855.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Moon_Rendering_Tools](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Moon_Rendering_Tools)

~~~
reagency
And his legal defense case is "the wage fixing was discovered 5 year ago, this
case is essentially the same as a different case we lost against other
plaintiffs, so we shouldn't be liable to the other victims also"

------
far33d
This list is missing my favorite pre-Pixar paper.

[http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~sequin/CS284/PAPERS/CatmullClark...](http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~sequin/CS284/PAPERS/CatmullClark_SDSurf.pdf)

~~~
martinpw
And one of the interesting things about that is the paper was written in 1978
but the technology was not really used until 20 years later (Geri's Game,
1997) when hardware was finally fast enough to evaluate the algorithm in a
reasonable amount of time.

~~~
eidorianu
Geri's Game short:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWV3XVhaQsc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWV3XVhaQsc)

------
andrehacker
Interesting, I don't see anything of John Lasseter in there, not even this
gem:
[http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~decarlo/671/readings/lasseter87.p...](http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~decarlo/671/readings/lasseter87.pdf)

------
jcr
In addition to the subdiv papers listed, Pixar also has an open source
"OpenSubdiv" project:

[http://graphics.pixar.com/opensubdiv/docs/intro.html](http://graphics.pixar.com/opensubdiv/docs/intro.html)

------
Falcon9
Somehow really fascinating despite being ridiculously far over my head. The
pictures help :-)

